# Psychic Readings



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. It seems there are quite a few of us who've had these recently, so I thought it would be fun to have a post especially for people's stories about their readings. Maybe others will be interested in reading these or maybe we can look back on them in a year or two and  or be  by them.

Anyway, here's mine:



Rosie P said:


> Hi girls. Well, what a lovely woman and what an amazing reading. I was in tears for most of it. I'd emailed a picture of me, one of my Great Auntie who I was very close to until she died when I was younger and my grandad who died when I was 19. Well she started with my Great Auntie and she had her personality down to a tea and her life and the way she died. Then she said she was my guardian angel, and she is going to be my fairy godmother and grant my wish. She asked if there was 1 specific thing I wanted more than anything, 1 wish, so obviously I said 'yes'. She asked me if it was a baby and I said 'yes', and she said that my Great Auntie will give it to me as I'd been patient (she did think we'd been trying 5 years, but although I'd wanted to try earlier, we've only actually been trying 2 and a half years). She knew I'd found out about her from others on a website.
> 
> She then went on to say that I was having treatment and waiting to see the main man or head honcho at the hospital - my next appointment is with Mr Kingsland who is a leading consultant in the field - and it won't happen for me before then as it will then be going on to plan b. She doesn't see me having invasive surgery or treatment to get pg. She asked did I have long cycles, which I do and she said that I keep having pregnancies but they aren't implanting properly and then I get a very heavy bleed, which I do. She said that it's hormonal and there is nothing I can do for myself to help, it's down to the consultant and the next course of treatment, which she sees as another drug or possibly something injected (she said like IVF but without the surgery - she admitted she knew nothing about the technical side of things, and I don't either). She said that would take 3 months to improve the conditions so that I can get pg successfully. She sees pg between March and June and birth before Christmas. She said whatever my consultant suggests next just say 'yes' even if it might be a difficult form of treatment.
> 
> ...


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Good idea Rosie - hopefully I will be   at this in years to come when my 'twins' are driving me bonkers!

I won a 'reading' with Lesley Anderson on ebay...and I asked for a 'general' one to take into account things like relationship, career, family etc....

this is a edited down version of her 'verdict' of me!!   


Relationship
The first messages that I get is together at last....I get a great feeling for your husband, he is very supportive and you two are like ying and yang you balance each other out.  
I feel that your husband is very strong, and determined and very much a mans man, but with a softer side, that only you see.  He can totally work out what you are thinking and feeling and often tells you.....together forever, is what is coming through.  

Career
Career is one of the things that frustrates you as above, not because you hate your job, on the contrary you love it, when it isn’t any hassle, and I feel that you work incredibly hard and unfortunately there is lots of hassle.  I really do feel that several times you have threatened (to yourself) to jack it in and do something quieter, but something quieter would not stimulate you, would it.  You would be bored very quickly and boredom DEFINITELY DOES NOT SUIT YOU.
I believe you will stay in this career for the foreseeable future, unless something happens to change your family life 


Family
I get the feeling of “well, where are they then?” the kids, “when are they coming along”  “I thought they would be here by now”? You are wanting this to happen, and until it does you will keep working, but it hasn’t happened yet, it will in time. Will you make a great mum?  Oh yes, brilliant, hands on, empathetic but I feel that you will be an older mum and I feel you have a few more years to wait.  Then you will be staggering around not knowing what has hit you.  Sorry if this worries you, but is there is history of twins in your family.  Cos what I am getting here is like the No 11 bus saga, you wait all this time and two come along!?  Hope that is good news.


General
I just get keep strong, sometimes you are just not as confident as you want to be and get tired and frustrated.  Things will sort themselves out slowly, all things come to those that wait, be patient and your prayers (and there are lots of them) will be answered – apparently twice over.  
This a good reading, I feel very confident for your relationship and the future, a frustrating period of waiting will be there but it will be worth it in the end.  Then you will be running around and wondering if you did ever ask for that?  

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

this is mine......and she has got my feelings dead right  

(BTW I did not know I was gonna have a lap when I had this reading  )

"The first feeling I get is a sadness, not at the time of the wedding, but this is a NOW feeling, like a great heaviness, someone who keeps wanting to sigh to release the weight.  At present Sarah there is a lot of weight on your shoulders, and lots to “think” about.  Your mind is exhausted with all the “thinking” and you are worn out with it all? 

The first card I picked for the PAST confirms this, it is EXHAUSTION – I really feel that you have been mentally battered in the last 6 months, to the point that you are now emotionally exhausted.  Don’t get me wrong, you are able to do all the day to day things that you do, and will probably seem fine to those who don’t know you that well.  A lot of what you do is on automatic pilot and you smile with half the energy, just in response to peoples comments but it is hiding the pain and confusion below. 

I am asking where the pain comes from.  It is not work, that is fine, you even manage to enjoy it some days – you would be happy to stay there until …..  Sarah there is a goal for you, and you are going through the motions of existing until you reach that goal.  Although at the moment the goal feels unachievable and you can’t be happy about it, just sad that it didn’t happen already. 

I feel (from the back of your husbands head) that the situation is concerning him, as your husband, but is also some thing that concerns you both.  But you more than him.  You really, really want something, he supports you and together you unite.  You are a team.  I feel really good about your husband.  He is a quiet, calm support to you, and hates seeing you down.  You do have the same goals (although I think sometimes you doubt that) and he will always be there to support you. 

The card of the PRESENT  is AWARENESS, it is very odd, this card is usually meaning heightened spiritual awareness, but in this case it means that – you are very, very intuitive particularly at present, but also very intuitive about your body.  It is a bit like your body is acutely aware of everything at the moment.  I don’t quiet know how to describe that.  You are certainly aware of your bodily cycles, and they are extreme, and you have highs and lows throughout those cycles.  Like your body is acting extremely to hormones – I hope this makes sense Sarah?  I feel there is still the issue of the automaton, you get up on time, get ready for work, put your clothes on, feed yourself/husband and go to work, do your work absolutely fine, but I can’t find the real Sarah, it is locked away in a world of its own.  You poor thing.  I think you have been emotionally beaten by the let downs of the past and you are beyond seeing the future – you are not technically depressed (I want to be clear on the feelings, but I have to say I am not diagnosing, nor have any medical skills, just trying to explain the feelings) but down, and tired, and fed up.  

The card of the NEXT MONTH is MIND, there is something coming up for you in the next month which you are almost dreading, but it could be good, but I expect it will be bad cos it usually is?  Sarah this is your feeling, not mine – I don’t expect it will be bad, you have very confused feelings about it.  Almost a heavy heart.  Are you going through tests/medical tests or procedures at the moment which could bring you the thing of your dreams, but may also just leave you more “down”?  I really feel you have lost confidence and I want to shout DON’T LOSE CONFIDENCE, YOU NEVER KNOW YOU MAY BE LUCKY THIS TIME! 

Sarah to clarify I am not worried about your health as a medium, these procedures are for a good reason and a potentially good outcome.  More concerned about how you are able to cope with more!" 

The card of THREE MONTHS is GUILT but is also defining tearing your hair out.  Sarah this appears like you will be not like yourself and again an intensified self, like very vulnerable yet this is due to the procedures above.  You are going to have a few months where you are worried sick, but not about people in particular about one thing, but again I must say it will be worth it and the outcome will be good.  You will more or less continue your life during this procedure, eg work/socialise, but be lost in your own world.  KEEP YOUR SPIRITS UP IT WILL ALL BE WORTH IT IN THE END. 

The card of SIX MONTHS is INNER VOICE, even though you try to talk yourself out of it, your inner voice says it WILL BE OK, IT WILL WORK OUT, I MIGHT EVEN ALLOW MYSELF TO BE HAPPY.  Well I agree, by six months time you WILL BE HAPPY, the weight will have lifted and you will be much much more calm, smiley – still a little concerned but the WAITING WILL BE OVER AND A NEW CHAPTER BEGINNING.  You and your husband will be VERY HAPPY.  

Sarah if I carry on the reading after 6 months I just feel great, blooming!  I really do hope that this all makes sense, although I have to be honest, it doesn’t wholly to me.  I do have the feelings but know it will all be ok, all be worth it in the end.  I know these are platitudes, but in this instance they are correct.  Please do email me with any queries, and questions – am more than happy to respond and clarify if needed.  I wish you all the best, but keep your head up, you don’t need my best wishes, you will have your own soon.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just spotted this and thought you might intersested in this thread from the G&B boards 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=30588.msg355888#msg355888

Have to say this lady does sound quite good, may have a nose on ebay later. . . . .
~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

How did you remember all that did she email it to you? or do it over the phone?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

She does them over the phone (or by email), but if you pay an extra £2, she'll send you a tape of it.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm going to mail her tonight and ask her to send me a tape too!!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I think this is a great thread  

Can i just say one thing - I have emailed Lesley as it was Mads and then myself who saw her for readings. I was a bit concerned that she is inundated with all these requests for readings. But she mailed me back and said it's fine and thanked me for them all, but she said to tell anyone wanting one to please "be patient if she doesnt get right back to you or cant see/speak to you right away as now she is VERY busy".  

She was brilliant with me too and my Mum.  Also 4 of my friends saw her last month and all of them were very impressed with her. I believe she really does have a true gift.

She told me stuff about my relationship including my BF wasnt happy in his job and had been applying for jobs. He had filled out an application form that day (1st time for 18 years!) and she said he would get it and start in Sept - he did and started on 4th Sept.  She described him exactly and my personality etc.. and my job.

She said i wanted children and this was an issue. Also that i was scared of having another dead one - but wont be!  She said i had lost my left tube (i did last year) and only ovulated every 3 months (my cons told me this as well) she said i wouldnt have a child for 3 years and to monitor when i ovulate ie, pain - which i do/did anyhow.  She told me i really needed to chill out and get another interest to take my mind off it like a dog. She kept mentioning dogs - i had a picture of my late dog in my handbag who i adored!  i love dogs but live in a flat. So after reading decided we will move and get a house with a garden and id have a focus. i was gonna join an eve class etc.. anyway, i got a BFP 4 weeks ago out of the blue!!!  I emailed her and told her and she said she knew it would happen but timings were out. I think cos she made me chill so much it happened  

She got so much stuff about my bro and dad as well on my mums reading and said they'd buy a caravan - they did 4 weeks later!!  said mum had ulcer. she said NO, went Dr 2 weeks later and got ulcer!!    

Theres more but i wont go on... anyway SHE IS FAB!!

I am hoping she can tell the sex at about 5 months.  Jo xxx

PS. I had mine taped and its great to listen back over to it.


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi 

Thought i would add my reading, done by Lesley over the phone (Thurs evening) It's the first time i have had it done and to be honest it has left me reeling..... 

Firstly i emailed her a pic of my maternal G/father who passed away when i was about 16yrs (we were very close) and then through the reading my hubands mum who sadly passed away 2003 was "brought" into it.

Lesley said that my Grandad (GD) wanted to say hello and he loved me , he then mentioned my brother and mum, whom Lesley acknowledged was very close to her dad (which she was)
Through my GD she said he knew there was something i was upset about and something was worrying me.  She said it had something to do with babies and not getting pregnant.  There were images of doctors in white coats my GD could see and that i had been to the hospital for tests..... (all of this true) 
My GD said that he wanted to help but told me to keep going with it and my baby would be here sooner rather than later. Lesley knew there was nothing wrong with my fertility and i am just one of those women that fell into the two yr category for conception...she said she knew we had been ttc for approx 16-18months (true) and could see me with a bump within the next 6 months   
Lesley then went onto say that i needed to keep going to hosp appoint and medication given was to boost..... (true).

I had never known Robs mum as she suffered Alzheimer's when i met him, so wanted to know if she approved of her son's choice in wife!! She approved and more some and went on to say that she knew we had talked about children's names and was honored that we were wanting to use her name for our little girl (Lily) which was true .  

Lesley also spoke about me being emotionally exhausted and putting a brave face on for people i knew, which i have found i am doing more and more as the months pass, and advised me to try and take out of work etc....to re charge my batteries and emotional well being.  (I had been considering a trip to the GP for a sick note.) 
She said my work is very fast in pace (true) and i was ready to take a back seat but don't have a reason to at the minute.... (keep hoping for maternity and going part time)

Other things were said during the reading in relation to family which were very true.

Since the reading i have been quite emotional and a few tears have been shed, i don't think the loopy pills have helped and have cried on and off for no particular reason....

I know it's best to take things with a pinch of salt but wanted to say that there is no rhyme or reason for a lot of things in life and i feel in my heart that my GD was there with me Thursday evening.

Sam xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sam your reading sounds really good  for you

I was prompted by your post to visit lesleys ebay items and have bought a reading !!!!
anyone else had their reading with her through ebay?

So I will post here about it if you ladies dont mind me crashing your thread 

~Dizzi~


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

WOW! Sam,

So, glad Lesley was right with you too. I haven't yet heard one person say she was rubbish!! Everyone has been shocked by how correct she has been. She is amazing!!  I felt teary   reading this! I so hope she is right and it happens in the next 6 months.

Dizzi - let us know how yours goes - when is the reading? i think a couple girls on FF did it via ebay and were happy  

Mads - if you read this, i am sooo pleased u told me and now all these ladies about Lesely and I have everything crossed for you this time (hope she was a month out!!!)  
Jo xx


PS. Me and mum are hoping to visit her again round Xmas time.


----------



## Christina.M (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi,

Back in late August I got a reading from a lady in Canada called cheri22 have attached link below. She can do the reading for free is you don't mind waiting but I paid 15CAD roughly £7 for a full sibling/children reading (she only concentrates on predicting conceiving, birth etc.. and personalities of your future children) anyway I got mine back and she saw three in total but my first was a loss and I was to have two girls, the first to either conceive, find out, give birth in AUG the other in MAY.

Any to cut a semi long story short I conceived in August this year and I am waiting to find out what the sex is but DH & I have got a gut feeling it is a girl..

I am a total believer in all this as my mum is a spiritual healer and we have lots of mediums as friends.

Here is the link for anyone that is interested. http://www.angelfire.com/magic2/predictions/

Christina


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi all 
my reading was done today by email, I had sent a picture of me and my nan, 
I had asked 5 questions 
I found her reading to be really good, in all my questions, 
obviously whether stuff comes true or not is yet to be proven 
but I do feel she will be spot on.
Anyway heres what she had to say, Via my Nan!

*Q. In the past I have been told there are 2 children for my husband and I - how is this possible? *

Spiritually there is much hope, but practically you have LOST HOPE. Like you are completely fed up with the situation and struggle to believe anything will happen like this anymore. I can see her holding two babies for you, so I agree with the message. have any of the others suggested you might have twins, cos that is what I am being shown. I wondered first of all whether these two babies were just one after another, but they are coming at the same time. You feel like you have run out of time but there is ONE MORE TRY! I don't quite know what I feel about interpreting that, but feel that there is definitely two children on there way and sooner than you think. You Nana said by the end of the year, and I asked which year, she says next year. Just when you have given up hope and waiting. But I do feel that by the end of 2007 you will have two children, or two children are on the way well and truly. Nana says "where there's life, there's hope" her saying to you. She is almost a little stern about this, nicely saying don't fret yourself about it, it will all work out in the end - just when you don't expect it to. She is cuddling them for now, then they are yours.

also on asking about a career change, I got


> THE ANSWER IS ABOUT TIME TOO!


Again I get the feeling that like the emigration, you were going to do this anyway, it is a matter of time and NOW IS TIME! Lots of busy things happening next year, your Nana is saying New Job, new baby. But that is because of the new job, don't let it put you off, rather like the new career will distract you and then you will find you are pregnant.

So I have to say I am pleased she described my late mother-in-law's illness and quick end.
Also she with my nan's replies was spot on about my mum & I.
She (my Nan) ends saying the future is ALL GOOD

A positive experience, I will reply to her tommorow. 
from the reading I am not getting treatment to concieve - so I just want that clarifiying if that makes sense.

and yes right now I am feeling like Hope is lost, although Hope is what I cling to most.

~Dizzi~


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Jo - Thank you for your words of encouragement chick,the reading did make me feel more hopeful even with the thought in the back of my mind about taking it all with a pinch of salt 
Because i had never had a reading done before i was always a bit skeptical but Lesley was great and i felt she was genuine too, I'm glad i went with a medium that came highly recommended and feel that my first experience was a good one. 

Hey Dizzi - I really hope Lesley is right for you as looking at your personal ff profile you've been through the mill a bit eh kid...?? Wow two of the little tinkers as well, think you might have your hands full soon enough  

Christina - It sounds like your medium contact is very reliable too, i will save the link you added and consider if for next time..... on an emotional level i don't think i could use a psychic too often due to the  info they are able to share.

Good luck to all who are considering, or due to have a reading 

Sam


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I've just signed up with Lesley so will keep you posted!!
L x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

How do I get a booking with Lesley?!

What is her ebay name?!

Thanks girls!

Anna x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Rosie P said:


> I would definitely recommend her and she sells cheap readings on ebay under the seller name lesleymedium.


Hi Anna. Her ebay name is as above or her website is http://www.lesleyanderson.com. I found that her ebay readings are cheaper though. Good luck!

Rosie. x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Wow! Dizzy that all sounds very good  
Really pleased you had a good reading with Lesley.

L - let us know how yours goes.

Jo xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Rosie!  Will get bidding! x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Good Luck Anna,

Keep us posted too


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Will do.  Crikey will end up spending a fortune on readings at this rate!!

x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Good luck with your readings ladies, keep us posted too!! 

Sam xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Well my reading with Lesley was today.  I was really nervous!  But neednt have been.

She spoke about my sister who died when I was 6 (she was 18 months) and said that my sister is referring to me as Mummy (wont tell my Mum that!) and that she was really close to me and I mothered her, carried her everywhere etc etc.  Which I did!  She said she was taken suddenly and with no real explanation but that my sister wanted me to know she didnt feel any pain.  At this point I was crying because I think of her everyday and worry that she was in pain.  She said my sister loves my DP (he is fab and lets me talk about her...he even cries about things I say even though he never met her!  Bless).

She then spoke of me and DP and said we are as thick as thieves (compliment?!) and that we really laugh together although sometimes I just dont understand him.  She said we have been through some really tough times and something threatened our relationship in the early days.  All very true.

I really really did not give anything away so this next bit really freaked me out!  She said we have been waiting for children for a long time and have had 4 treatments so far.  How could she have known 4?!  She said I have been pregnant but in the very early stages and lost it?  Huh?  I dunno.  There was 1 time where I really thought I was and was late but then started a few days later but I really dont think I have ever been pregnant.

She then went on to say that I am having treatment now and all she could see was the month December and a tick next to it as in all done.  She said my sister is holding hands with 2 babies that are for me and she thinks that I will have twins.  She said one of us really wants a girl (I would love a girl cos of my sis - and/or a boy tho - and DP always says he would love a little girl).  She also said that one of my babies will look like my sister.  She said we are having the same treatment but with a little tweak.  Well I am having cabergoline for high prolactin but also they have mentioned viagra at my clinic.  She said both my embies will implant and I will have twins and she specifically mentioned December.  Well that is when I would be testing.

She said a few other bits and bobs.  I know you cant rely on readings to come true but I am sooooooooo hoping this one does!

Lots of love

Anna xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Ladies 
I also had a Lesley  reading today and she is spookily accurate about things, and I hope she is correct about the outcome as well!!

She started off by saying that I was on the threshold of an important step, it might be unpleasant buy worth it in the end- (she had no idea that I was having IVF and had ET today).She said it was a medical procedure that might make other people skwerm but the outcome will be brilliant, and in the next few weeks. She could see me donning a gown then home and feeling vulnerable, a day at the most.  There is a lot of hope attached to his procedure. She said that the hope I have for this procedure is big, and that I have had this hope before.  But this outcome is good.
.

She asked me if it is was to do with the children and IVF.  She said  1st time lucky comes to mind, and the outcome is a baby. She said that there was lots of planning for this. She went on to say that I was luckier than most, and I am healthy (I am single and needed donor sperm and I have no known gynae issues), she said this procedure was to boost my chances and also time was an element!! (being on the wrong end of 30's I suppose)!!  She kept saying your situation is different to most and time scales and sooner rather than later comes keeps being said to her, and nature needed a hand.

She said she feels the procedure is going to work and someone was saying to her it was my turn.  She then said that she felt I was on my own, and chosen to do this on my own, and had tried artificial insemination, but that I was well supported by people around me and to hold my hand. She said that I chosen it . She said that I was emotionally ready (don't know if you can ever be!!).

She mentioned past relationships that had failed and hence I end up at this crossroads.

She said that my child will be known by its father and be part of its life but not in an overbearing way, sort of on the side lines! 
She asked me about boys and girls and if I had a preference and I said that I always pictured myself with a boy and not a girl, but didn't mind.  She said in 2 weeks time is a time frame for me!!! (How spooky is that as that is test day!)

She said vomiting at Christmas was coming to her, she said she is not sure if I will be vomiting at Christmas or if someone has made a joke about it!! I am making no plans for Xmas at present, as I say to my friends I don't know what I will be like!!

She talked about and tuned into my family members who have passed on and were sending her positive messages.

Then she said in about 2 years I will have a good relationship and this will be my prince charming, who I will meet through work, and he will take me and the child on as a package and it will also be successful.

So all in all I was very impressed and I hope that in 2 weeks her verdicts also become reality.

She told me about my career and what I do accurately as well.

Take care and best of luck. 

L x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh my word

Once again Lesley - hopefully - seems to have come up trumps. I've not yet heard from one person that she's been way off the mark about anything.

So if she's true to her word looks like you and me both, Anna, could be expecting double trouble...AND good news for you JJ

Keeping everything crossed it does all work out!!

love and light  

S
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just noticed this thread - not sure how I missed it before.

I had a reading with Lesley a few weeks ago, I thought she was amazing and was pretty much spot on about everything. I had a telephone reading but I didn't get a tape as I don't have anything to play tapes on - its all too technical in here these days!!

Anyway just scoured back through my old posts and found some of what she said to me:

_Everything she said made total sense to me, she was "talking" with my Grandma who passed away almost a year ago and she knew everything about her illness and how she died and even made really accurate comments about her personality. She also said that my DH had very strong links to Germany and there is a link with someone who was a primary school teacher - my DH's mother who passed away years ago was a primary school teacher in Germany!!!! She met his Dad there, they got married there and conceived him there!!!

Anyway I wont bore you all with the details but she said that my Granny was sending us a present and that it would arrive around the end of September, early October and it would be near a special birthday or anniversary (its my Gran's birthday on 3 Oct, and the anniversary of her death on 22 Oct) - she said the present was a baby!! She said the baby would be a boy and that we would also have another child quite soon afterwards. She said that I would be pregnant in December/January but couldn't be sure if that was this year or next year. Oh I hope she means this year. I didn't tell her about our fertility problems and she said that we have been waiting a while and we would have to wait a while longer but it will happen.

Girls - thanks so much for telling me about Lesley, I am quite blown away by what she said, we were on the phone for ages, what a lovely woman._

If she is right about me that means I am going to get pregnant in Dec or Jan, God, I hope its this year, think I'll go completely round the twist if I have to wait another year.

Jane xxx


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi girls

I had a reading with Leslie yesterday.

She started off asking if there was anything specific that I wanted to ask.  I didn't want to give her any clues really so I said no.  She then went to speak and asked again if there was something i wanted to say.  Again I said no.  She said she thinks there is 1 thing I am interested in hearing about and it is concerning family, more specifically babies.  She said that I was a person who didn't get pregnant easily but felt I had been pregnant before, but I was now having treatment.  It was treatment that helps to get pregnant rather than makes me pregnant.  (I'm on clomid and HCG injections).  She said that I am scared to death of a huge needle, and I am worrying a lot about it (I had a CVS before, and I'm terrified that my risk factor will mean having it again).  She said not to worry, what happened before was a one off, and that I know what happened with my first pregnancy and thought it was possibly some kind of genetic condition.  She said something important is happening next week (I start my 2nd lot of clomid on Tues, if AF arrives on time on Sun).  She said not to give up hope as this was the last time, and that I had an important meeting booked early next year at the hospital but it wouldn't be needed (my review at the fertility clinic is Feb).  She also said this was 3rd time lucky (I had 1 pregnancy to 15 weeks, also a chemical pregnancy early this year).  

She said that 2 babies featured heavily (I want twins). But couldn't be clear if it was 2 pregnancies or just 1.

On different matters - she said that I was successful in every other way, a good husband, good relationship, nice house and my own business (I didn't tell her that) and this one thing was frustrating the hell out of me.

I hope she is right anyway.  I really wasn't expecting her to be so specific, especially timescales with regard to getting pregnant.

Denise


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow Deneez, Jane, J and Anna it looks like there are better things on the horizon for all of us if Lesley has predicted right (which i hope she has)

Really pleased your experiences have been good, keep us posted on those   

Best wishes 

Sam xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

I had a reading on 2nd Oct, the day I went on holiday. I asked her no specific questions, just what the future held for me and dh and I sent her a picture of us both, here is some of it:

_"If I look at the areas that seem to need answering there are a couple:

Children, I feel this is important and will pursue this in the reading

Work, (if I have the other bit the right way round) dh's work is fine and good, incredibly hard work with long hours, but OK. I doesn't stimulate him as much as it did, it is like his day is repetitive, but really OK. No changes there.

Work for you is as above, when is something going to happen that I can get out.

Tracy I am told you have been poorly recently and had a bad time, and you have fought hard emotionally to overcome this. Like earlier in the year you "had a bad time" this involves Doctors and hospitals, and ended in a sad way, that took time to heal from emotionally. I am sorry to ask but Tracy did you lose a baby earlier this year or last? That is how it feels - sorry. (I had a mc in June 06 and Dec 05)
Your Relationship is strong, good, I think sometime you can both be stubborn, but that is because you are BOTH RIGHT! I have no worried about your relationship at all, it has weathered a few storms and is good, fine and strong. I feel that DH is more outgoing socially than you, (true) but he loves your loving, caring nature.

Children

This feels like a stumbling block for you both, and I am hearing you say "where are the children, I want them now". I do feel that there will be 2 children, but still feel that you have lost 1 (in all honestly I feel that you will have 1 child and that the other is lost - I must confirm Tracy that this is in the past the loss NOT IN THE FUTURE). I feel that you are waiting, waiting, and have been told "it is OK to go ahead" this is by someone official and I don't know what that means, but I hope you will. (I have been waiting for a HSG and my acupunturist wanted me to wait another month) There is a little more waiting - it feels like 6 months and then the baby will be coming - about time too you say. The baby coming is a bruiser - a good strong (I have to say feels like a lad, but could be a very very determined character of a girl). When I ask when the baby is coming (I like to repeat the questions from different angles to check I get a repeated same answer) I get 6 months + the wait - I would interpret that as 6 months + pregnancy time, but could be interpreted in another way. I don't know if big babies are in your family, but I do keep seeing that the baby is bouncing! Like 8/9 lbs.

I know you have lost trust in the issue of children, but I really do feel that wait and it will be with you, by the end of 2007 you will know! I really do feel that there must be Doctors involved in the question of children, I can hear you waiting for appts, listening to what they say and coming out frustrated - this is so far, but better news is on the horizon. (I am on lots of meds due to 5 prev early mc, 2 on meds)
DH is totally with you on this by the way. I do feel that sometimes you get "lost in your own world of unhappiness" but he KNOWS he is there for you. Not long now!

Tracy everything feels OK, a bit like it is fine, but some things are on hold for now. I really do think your waiting will be worthwhile, and you will both be very, very happy in the future"_I asked her to clarify as I have had more than one loss but she was very sure that she saw me with one child by the end of next year. Fingers crossed she is right


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

OMG!!
Wow!

Soo amazing, what fantastic news for you all, i so hope she is right, as she was with me!!

She must be getting used to talking about fertility and babies now    It's amazing how she does it over the phone too (i visited her, but live only 15 miles away).  I keep worrying about m/c still, even though im now over 11 weeks, but then i remember what she told me esp saying " your worried it will be another dead one, but it wont be" and i feel happier  

Good luck all.  Jo xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh Ladies i can't find her on Ebay  i really want a reading,
How do i find her.
She sounds Brill
Thanks
Leila x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Leila

I've pm'd you her website address!!

good luck

S
xx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

OH No only gone and done it  i have a reading with Lesley but am to scared to have a phone one so i'm opting for the email version, anyone else did this i don't want to state the OBVIOUS qusetion like babies so how can i get it across or should i just opt for a general all aspects one
Thanks
Leila


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Well done!! when is it?

Just say you want a general one, she will pick up on anything worrying you anyhow    bet she does!!!  Jo x
(I actually saw her cos i live nearby).


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Jo i live in Exeter so she isn't to far from me either,  i have booked a sitting with a Ladie in Torquay for 19 Dec as that is the only Appt she had left she is supposed to be brill but i can't wait that long  
But i came across this thread yesterday and everyone has raved about her so i'm playing the safe option of an email reading, just have to find a decent photo of me and DH now  
Let you know how it goes
Leila x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

OMG!! i am in Exeter too!!

Are you under Mr west then at the RD&E heavitree hosp??
I was for my clomid. i am under mr Jim Clarke too for my endo.
Jo x


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ya ladies i am very intrested 

But cannot find the e bay site does anyone have it??

Becki 

P.s i do have her personal address but would likle to see e bay one as well

thank you


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Jo yes i was under Mr West (drip) we wouldn't cycle there again though didn't feel as though they were doing there best for us,Personnel descion though did like the nurses though Lorraine an Steph they were fantastic. looking at abroad now though,when we can save enough 
Small world don't ya think 

Becki i found her on ebay today her ebay name is lesleymeduim
Don't know how to attach a link i'm a bit    let me know if you can't find her and i'll email you the details instead.
Leila x


----------



## Dawniem42 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi girls, I have read your thread & just bought myself a reading. Eeek  Will let you know how it goes.............

Becki, i cant do links either but have pasted instructions from her www for you to find her on ebay.

"My ebay username is lesleymedium, if you wish to do a search - you will need to go to www.ebay.co.uk, and then using the top right hand corner search box, go to the link beneath to do an advanced search, and then search for a seller and put in lesleymedium, this will bring up my details" 

Dawn xx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Dawn, 
Bit daunting isn't it are you being brave and having a phone reading?


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ya ladies 

Just bought a tarot reaidng see hw that goes then will get a full reading!

Cant wait will let you no how goes! 

Becki xxx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

What we like she's raking the money in from us ladies 
Good luck to all and let us hope we all get the answers we want to hear,
This will make intresting reading


----------



## Dawniem42 (Apr 9, 2006)

Leila, i don't know whether to have a phone reading or chicken out & just have the email one   Guess i will see how i feel when she contacts me. I'm quite excited but a bit nervous that she says no babies   I think i am going to ask for a general reading & not specific questions to see what she comes up with.

I wonder if she can 'see' this thread.....................

Dawn xx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

No i doubt it but you never know   i haven't told DH as he thinks they are all fruit loops, i'm hoping to keep this secret but i know i shouldn't seek comfort and hope out of things like this but if i just get an ounce of hope out of it it will be an ounce more than i have already (if that makes sense) i am relying on her to pick up about the Baby issue and to reassure me my time will come as at the moment my life is on hold.
Well she emailed me tonight and said she was busy all night and working late, i guess she is on the mst busiest night of amediums year with all these spirits hanging around,
I have asked her for a general reading and emailed a recent photo of me and DH i thought it should be recent so she should hopefully pick up on all the hurt in our life over the last 18 months  now i'm sounding like a fruit loop.
Love Leila x


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

I am so excited cant wait! 

I bought a tarot reading on ebay will she contact me via e mail as there was no space for any comments to put! 

Becki xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi daisyboo!

Just to say that I am under Mr West in Exeter ( not literally ha! ). Well, at the moment we are 'au naturelle' but are due to start IUI in the next couple of months. I have only ever met him once - when I was coming around from my GA following L & D test so don't remember much! Sorry to hear you have not got on too well with Exeter, I wish you all the baby luck in the world!

Love Mads xxx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Yeah she emailed me about 40 mins after i'd won but she did say in her email that she was working late tonight so you might hear from her tomorow,
She asked me if i wanted email or phone and gave me instructions on what to do next so don't worry she'll be in touch.


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

thank you hun! 

Will sit patiently and wait! 

Becki xxx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi mads glad to hear your not littrally under Dr West Ergh what a thought      Exeter gave us a 50% chance of sucess 1st go then only 23% the second go we felt it wasn't the right clinic for us, for me i couldn't put myself through TX again clinging to 23% chance of sucess i'm a wreck as it is, so we are saving up and hopefully going to Istanbul sometimne next year,
Good luck with TTC naturally  
Love Leila x


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Leila,

What a lovely name. I am currently 29 and DH is currently 32 so very close in ages to you guys! Also, we got married in Sept 2003, what month did you get married hun? Goodluck with with everything!

Love Claire xx ( proper name! )


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Mads Spooky
We married in July after caerful consideration of 10 years of being together    do you live in exeter to?
Small old world 
Thanks about the name it's pronounced Leela and not the way eric clapton sings it, as everyone seem to sing Layla to me (as if i ain't heard that one before)


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Leila,

Spooky! We had been together for 8 yrs before marrying. DH proposed on the London eye on June 21st 2001! We currently live in Kingsteignton but I work at the Royal Devon & Exeter Hospital and DH works in Exeter so we opted for treatment there as apposed to Torbay Hospital. Am trying to sell our house at the moment - actually had a viewing on it tonight so fingers crossed! We actually sold it in April this year but to cut a long story short, I felt we could get more for our house so have put it on for £20,000 more! ( too bloody right I say ! ).
Nice chatting with you hun,

Love Claire xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi I had an email reading!
Fantastic

I asked directly about the children as I have seen mediums before who have told me 2 children,

Click here for my experience!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69630.msg967046#msg967046

~Dizzi~


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Just to add, dont be scared of lesley, she is sooo lovely and kind, she will put you at ease    Good luck with all your readings, let us know how they go.

Daisy - i wouldnt want to be under Mr W either, fund him a bit odd to be honest. I saw Natalia mostly instead who is v nice. I was told i had a 15-20% chance of IVF working for me at 36!! not great odds    Luckily i dont need it now - PHEW!!!! i had applied though.

Mads - hiya


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies
Lesley has emailed me she said that she will do it either tomorow or Friday when she gets chance but i'm starting to think maybe i should email her and ask the all important baby question 
What do you think guys what would you do??
Help Please


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Daisy boo have you emailed her your questions already ?

if so leave them as they are, 
if not maybe one saying do you see us having children ? would be enough.
although i am sure she will pick up on you having children in a general reading.

~Dizzi~


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

hi Dizzi
I just asked for a general all aspects of life one, didn't want to be to obvious or sound desperate.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My friend had her Lesley reading this afternoon after mine- she is not TTC or has never tried for a baby etc- and Lesley homed straight in on baby issues and TTC when she said No- this stumped her a bit, and then she told her she was looking to move house in the next month, which she isn't.  To be fair she did guve her the money back as she siad that she hadn't managed to tune in.

Best of luck wtih yours.
L x


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

I've just booked an email reading with Lesley.. Can't wait!!!

Roz
x


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Good Luck REC exciting isn't it,

JJ1 Lesley seems genuine then if she gave her the money back, how did yours go?

Jocole  Dr West did my 1st E/C and Natalia did my second (blonde hair) she was lovely it was nice as it was all females looking at my lady bits, but then again i was away with the fairies so i didn't really care who was looking


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Mine was accurate I was impressed and will be even more if I get the BFP next Friday!!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70306.15
L xx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

oops me again

MADS     I was at the RD&E today with DH he had a lump removed from his throat,to be honest i've had my fill of hospitals this past year 
We are currently living at my In laws to save money for TX but instead we are using the money to buy as it's doing our head in            good luck for selling, do you want to move closer to work then?


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

JJ1     my god how brilliant is that, oh i do hope she gives me the answers i want sending you tons            for next friday,
Leila x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Christina.M said:


> Hi,
> 
> Back in late August I got a reading from a lady in Canada called cheri22 have attached link below. She can do the reading for free is you don't mind waiting but I paid 15CAD roughly £7 for a full sibling/children reading (she only concentrates on predicting conceiving, birth etc.. and personalities of your future children) anyway I got mine back and she saw three in total but my first was a loss and I was to have two girls, the first to either conceive, find out, give birth in AUG the other in MAY.
> 
> ...


I had a reading from this lady the other day (yes, I think I'm becoming addicted now!!! ), and this is what she said:

Hi Rosie

Actually, I am sticking with GIRL GIRL BOY, and would tell you that your mc is not factored into this equation.(She had asked me if I'd had a loss because she was picking up on a possible change of order) Sometimes it is, and for some reason sometimes its not. I usually take that to mean that the order has not been altered, and that the child had decided to fix a part of her chart before returning. (I have asked her exactly what this means)

When it comes to your daughter, I relate her to NOVEMBER, so this is either birth month, concieve month or the month you find out in.

Shes a girl who is very motherly herself. I think that you will find that she is very nurturing, and her favorite toys are going to be dolls and anything to do with dolls. I also think that when shes about 3, she is given this one particular doll as a gift. Its more of a hard body doll, but for some reason, this doll is going to hold a special meaning to her, and be the doll that she plays with for a very long time, and then lovingly puts up on a shelf when shes too "old" to play, and is passed on to her child. I think that you will find that this is one that she wants to bring with her everywhere, a doll that she truely cherishes and is comforted by.

I see her as someone that you can count on, is very responsible and mature for her age. I think that she will have a strong name, and I am getting refference to it starting with "M". I think that this name might be something you already have picked out, and also has a special connection for you. (We have already chosen the name May - possibly middle name - for a girl after my Great Aunt who I was very, very close to)

When it comes to your daughters career path, I link her in the nursing field, but would say that she is a maternity nurse. Takes her duties very seriously and does what she can to see a successful birth take place. Shes very passionate about her work and would not give it up for the life of her.

When it comes to marriage, I see her closer to 23, I see them with the same, two girls and one boy

GIRL - JUNE
When it comes to yoru second daughter, I se her more open and outgoing than your first. More social type person and really enjoys having a large circle of friends. Shes can be opinionated at times but in a good way. She is willing to call someones bluff, and is the type of person who would rather here it like it is, rather than have someone bs there way through it. Shes a caring little girl, and continues to be as she grows up. She is someone who would go out of her way for someone if she knew why they needed the help. I think that you will find that at times is "choosey" about why she is willing to help. Shes not naieve, and is very open to the obvious and is not one to be taken advantage of.

Shes someone who has good values and support, and is willing to do what it takes to succeed. I see her enjoying piano lessons and the like, and is very good at signing and will join a choir as well.

When it comes to career paths, I link your daughter as shop "manager" i do believe that this bakery or cafe as it might be called is "family" owned either by her side or her husbands, and as shes very social, has a great connection to the customers. I see them with one boy of their own.

BOY - FEB
When it comes to your son, I think that you will find that alot of responsibility comes onto him. That there is alot expected out of him. Not just because he is the youngest, but also because he is the boy of the family. I think that at times the expectations is a bit high for him when it comes to your husband and what he expects his son to be able to do. (I already know that DH would have very high expectations in respect of a boy being a good footballer like himself! ) I think that you will find that your son enjoys this type of challenge, and is always doing things that he figures that will make you guys proud. He is someone who gives it 110% at everything that he does, is exceptional when it comes to having to do math and is always working on projects or hobbies that he has. Always doing something to further his "career' potential. When it comes to highschool, is constantly looking aheaad and seeing what he can take that will send him the right way to his career choices. I think that you will find that by the time he is 11, will have a general idea of what he would like to do when it comes to career paths.

I see him very smart, even at a young age is often able to count and calculate at a much younger age than most kids. I think that you will find that he is adding and subtrating by the time he is 3, and can already count really high.

When it comes to career paths, i sese your son as a Physicists.

When it comes to marriage, I see him around the age of 24. Theyw ill have two boys of their own.

Let me know if you have any questions
Thanks
Cheri


I know that all this could be a whole load of hogwash, but I hope she's right. My dream was always to have 2 girls and a boy and the people she's described sound amazing! Regardless of whether it is a load of rubbish I haven't stopped smiling since I read it, which is great as I was feeling really down last week, so it's worth it just for the fact it's cheered me up! I know I'm clutching at straws, but please, please, please let the November girl be me finding out this month................................ 

Rosie.xxx


----------



## Dawniem42 (Apr 9, 2006)

Leila, i have one booked with Lesley for Friday.  I typed out a qustion about Lydia but then deleted it i asked for a general one.  I cant wait to see what she comes up with  I am really hoping she gives me a glimmer of hope - anthing to cling onto my dream 

Love to all

Dawn xx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Dawn It's so tempting to ask the obvious question but i'm a little down hearted as i read on another thread that Lesley knows about this site  so who knows what she can see,

I do hope she is genuine
Any news on Claire


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Daisyboo

Do you have the link to the thread?  At the back of my mind, I wondered if she knew about this site?  And I was kicking myself for posting the timings of my reading just incase she homed in on it and then read back.  

What a shame and how deceitful if that is true.

Anna xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I know Lesley knows about a Fertility Website and girls from there contacting her, but she told me she didn't know it's name. Does anyone know if she does know the site name?

Rosie. x


----------



## Dawniem42 (Apr 9, 2006)

Leila, Clare has texted me this evening to say she visited the special care baby unit today & it was a bit scary but at least the hospital are preparing her & Rob for whats ahead of them.  I cant tell you how much i am praying for a happy ending for them 

Maybe if Lesley does know about this www then she will be able to concentrate on our issues & channel her energy towards the answers we all want   Just a thought.  I will let you know as soon as i get my reading tomorrow 

Dawn xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Lesley said to me when i saw her that she didnt know the name of the site?! hope not, that would give stuff away.

JJ1 - shame she wasnt correct with your friend, but at least she refunded her. she told me and mum if we werent happy she wouldnt charge us!!

Daisy - where do you work? in Exeter? I am a private hire driver/school runs and work for A! Cabs in Queen st.  Maybe we have met    be weird.

I was at the RDEH today (for 12 week scan) - its a small world!!

Jo x


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Small old work

Maybe we have met (spooky) 

Dawn Thanks for the update i do keep popping back to the buddies thread to check up on everyone, i do hope those boys stay safe 
I'm glad your being positive about Lesley only time will tell i suppose 


PS sat here with a pint glass of Half full fat goats milk and half guiness mixed together old gypsy recipe for fertility i've been informed i have a medium looking after me and this was his way of helping, so as you can imagine i'm sucking it up through a straw 
(the things we do)


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies well i have had my reading back    
What she said is so true, she said all i can see you doing recentley and in the last few months is Crying, Crying for a loss,of what might of been she said it was the loss of a baby ( i always saw my embies as baby's)
She said i have a little girl very close to me, if not the little girl i lost (maybe my embies were girls?) or a very close family member (i have a dear niece who is 2 and we are very close)
Also a dear old man with a heart of gold (in spirit) came through and said I won't let there be anymore losses) she said he sounded very angry about it, my grandparents have passed away and recentley my DH grandad passed away and what we didn't know was that MIL told him about me and DH, and he told her don't worry everthing will be ok in the end.This is what lesley said to me also  

She also kept saying that i'm busy but only making myself busy as not to think of things that have happened, and on the outside i tell everyone I'm fine (which is totally true)
And that i forget to smile, which really made me cry as DH is always saying i don't smile anymore (and thats true i haven't really enjoyed life for the last 18 months)
She also said that DH is upset and hurt by the past but more upset about my pain (which is true also,MIL has told me he went to her after our last BFN and broke down and said he didn't know how to take my pain away)
She sais that we were planning again but we  don't know if we are strong enough to cope but she says we are and Grandad has said he won't let this happen again no more losses only gains,

She said my little girl will come to me next year september time and we will both say THANK GOD FINALLY
She said we will have a lot of things going on in the next few months some disturbing and some good but all will be okay in the end,
(SIL is due to give birth on my birthday which would of been same time as me if TX worked)

She also mentioned what a great marrige me and DH have etc etc 
All that from a photo well i need to ask her a few more questions keep you posted


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Glad youve had a good reading too, 
now put a smile on your face and give DH a big 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Dawniem42 (Apr 9, 2006)

Morning girls

I had my reading with Lesley yesterday....................

She was bang on with a few things & i have a telephone reading with her soon to go into more details on other things. Here's some of what she told me:-

We have a gap in our relationship & she feels this is children. 

I feel that i have left it too late - but apparently i haven't. 

She said that she didn't understand this bit but maybe it meant something to me " you will get your dream -* one more time*" I cried at this point as baby Lydia & her twin was my dream 

She also picked up that we needed 'assistance'. 

The burning question...............she saw TWO children by the time i am 38. By my calculations i need lots of  this week or twins  

She said there was one more 'try' this year but she didn't feel a lot of energy here. March/April next year however is 'a different kettle of fish'. We will fulfill our goal next year and i will be 'happy, healthy, tired & emotional'. Sound like a pregnancy to me?! 

She picked up on my 'tears of loss & spoilt expectation & pain in my heart'

Well i found my reading interesting & i feel more positive about getting my dream family in the future so it was worth every penny for me . DH read it & didn't knock it either which is always a bonus!

Had my new bedroom & dining room furniture delivered yesterday so christened it with a lovely meal & too much drink last night. Sore head this morning but waiting for my new plasma to be delivered so had to get up  I will be tucked up in bed by 8 tonight watching casualty on my 32" (oooooeeerrrrrr!!!) & drinking pink champagne & who knows what that will lead to  .

Have a good day girls & Leila i hope you have a smile on your face    

Much love

Dawn xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Daisyboo

What a reading!  I am sat here with tears rolling down my face.  Your DH sounds wonderful and clearly idolises you.

Dawn

I am glad you had a good reading too.  I have followed your posts and so sorry that you lost little Lydia.  I hope your dreams come true once more.

Lots of love to you both

Anna xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Daisyboo and Dawn- Both your readings sound great and it seems that you both will have your dreams fullfilled next year.  

Love/Ophelia


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi there i'm hoping she's right but as we haven't made set plans for TX yet it's looking preety unlikey i will have my little girl by september unless i conceive naturally (yeah right)

Anna don't mean to sound smug   but DH is great i love him dearly she said lots of things about us early in our relationship that are so true we met when i was 16,


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Daisy - awww!!  what a great reading, i feel really upset now    Your hubby does sound really lovely. Sweet being 2gether since you were 16!!!!     Thats a great   to begin with having a stable and loving rel.  Dont laugh too much at the thought of getting caught naturally, i didnt think i would, then i came off clomid and BINGO!!! i couldnt believe it    i never thought it would happen naturally, i had applied, very reluctantly, for IVF!!!! You never know could still be next Sept. 


Dawn - your reading sounds promising too    On your profile says your 35? have u got 3 years to get pracising   then. I thought id left it too late (im 37 on 28th nov) but looks like i didnt!!!!

Hope the pink champers does the trick 2nite      sounds fun!!!  (sod casulty!!)    Glad you feel  

I cant wait to have another reading now    but lesely wont do another one for min of 6 mths, which is fair enough.

Jo xx


----------



## Dawniem42 (Apr 9, 2006)

Jo, you caught me out - i have had a birthday since i registered  Am now 36 so have only got 2 years .......for 2 children   Will be good fun practicing though  

Dawn x


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Well Lesley is adament i will be a mum by September next year  so watch the miracle in the making


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hope all our dreams come true girls.  What a positive looking thread we have here.  Fingers crossed Lesley's predictions come true soon.

Ophelia - hope your injections are going ok.  I dont start stims til Fri 10th.  Feel so ratty and impatient!  Got to chase my clinic re viagra.  My lining is always thick but the consultant mentioned viagra and now I am clinging to that.  In my reading Lesley mentioned a drug to do with my lining and so I must have viagra!!!

Lots of love

Anna x


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Just got my reply back from Cheri22

(My living child)
I see your daughter with her hair being medium length. *(she's just had it cut short)* I would say that she usually keeps it down, but away from her face. *(it's always down, she hides behind her fringe)* I see her as someone who is really crafty, enjoys making things, coloring..etc. .. *(she's always enjoyed arty stuff since she was little)* shes a well behaved girl, I would say that for the most part is respectful *(I couldn't have wished for a better child). * Enjoys music*,(always has her I-Pod on!!) * and would say that she has a pretty good singing voice and will enjoy concerts and choir.

She is not overly social, but does have some pretty good friends *(so true, she's definitely not one for going out wandering the streets etc but more laziness with her lol).* They are respectful and polite and have alot of things in common with her. I see there being two girls that she usually hangs around with more so than others.

I see your daughter as someone who enjoys life, often very positive about things that happen in her life. I think that you will find that she is someone who alawys seems to be happy, and is willing to take the good with the bad. I do not think that you will find that she gives in too easy when it is something that matters alot to her.

When it comes to career paths, i see her taking on a role as a school teacher. I also think that you will find that she will eventually take on a roll as vice president within the school. Shes very much involved with what the school does. *(she's not actually sure what she wants to do when she leaves school so this will be one to watch!!)*

I see her married, around the age of 23, she will have two boys of her own. *(says she doesn't want children so we'll see)*

BOY - NOV
When it comes to yours on, Is ee him as someone who enjoys to play on the computer and or video games. He prefers things that are more like "puzzles" ones that require you to pass certain levels and require skill. I dont think that you will find that he plays the "bad" games, but is more interested in the ones that have a point to it. Always very much into things like that, shows that are "mysteries" and also books that have endings that you have to try and figure out.

Your son is a thinker, someone who likes to look ahead and plan something out. Does not like to make rush deicsions as he feels that he might be missing on some importan information that might be beneficial to his answer. I think that his father is similar in that respect. Does not like to feel pressured when trying to come up with a major decision, and the harder he is pushed, the slower he makes it, as feels that with a rush, that perhaps someone is up to something...

I think that when it comes to career paths, You will be able to link your son to something like a "detective" I am unsure if this is linked to the government level, but is definately connected to locating "people".

When it comes to marriage, I see him closer to the age of 24. Theyw ill have one boy of theri own

BOY - AUGUST
When it comes to your son, I see him being very simialr to his brother. Enjoys games that are challening, but also will enjoy building things. Is someone who enjoys being busy and thrives on multitasking. You will also see that your son is going to be a wonderful cook. Right from the time he is around 3 you will notice that he loves coming into the kitchen and helping you prepare dinner. often enjoying stiring, or adding any spices you will need.. I think that its something that you will both enjoy for the bonding time it provides. I feel that dinner time is more of a "family" thing at your house and a time where you guys can all relax and share about your day.

When it comes to career paths, I link your son to that of a police officer. I also think that he is out in public doing his service, and is more so located with his partner and walking certain parts of the town.
When it comes to marriage, I see him married around the age of 26, theyw ill have two boys and one girl.

And as for the two boys, I hope she's right....

I should be getting my reading back from Lesley tonight so will let you know how it goes..

Thanks for reading & sharing your stories

Roz
xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Fantastic reading Roz!

 I can't wait to read what Lesley says too 
~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Roz - How was your Lesley reading as well- we're all mad on here, psychic or psychiatric! !  but it is all good fun.
L xx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Here's my Lesley reading:-

Roz the first thing that I get is about the past, would it make sense to you that in the past (your early adulthood) you were â€œforcedâ€ to live the life someone else wanted you to live.  Rather like being dominated (not in a cruel way, that is just the way it was) to do, be and live by someone elseâ€™s rules.  It feels that much as initially you were happy to take on this role, in the end you got very pressured and fed up and felt you werenâ€™t leading a life of your own.



I do feel that this time is passed and you are now free and living your own life â€“ this has happened naturally.  You may even be having the time of your life, but occasionally you  feel lonely or alone.  Rather like being surrounded by people but feeling that no one quite knows who you are inside.  



I do get the feeling that you have decided life is for living and you are living it large (as they say) but I feel that the internet has a lot to do with this, eg you donâ€™t necessarily have lots and lots of activities built into your diary, but keep busy keeping up with people by internet.  That feels safer to you, safer than before when you were being dominated.  I also feel that you are more able to communicate in this way, and meet people from further afield.



I do see you meeting up with someone from the internet, but that would be infrequently, not every day/week.  I feel that meeting someone takes a lot of your energy and you are only limiting it to where you feel safe and secure.  This has happened once and is going to happen once more, if that makes sense Roz.  



I honestly feel one passed meeting, one future.  The future one is MUCH BETTER than the past meeting.  Will be much more the person that suits you and your personality.  I really feel that you long for a family of your own and peace, and lots of things, but for now you will wait and see.  



I then decided to use a set of cards to give me more information, whilst shuffling the pack one dropped out, to do with the past that is very relevant:



The first Card that fell out is Letting Go, this is about only being able to move forward, when you can let go of past hurt and disappointments.  I feel that you were not expecting to be â€œhereâ€ at this stage of your life and rather thought that your plans would have all come true/ as would your dreams.  Sometimes it is these thoughts that hold you back, well it hasnâ€™t happened yet, but it will, and I feel very soon.  It is important to address this before going onwards in life, although with you I feel it will happen naturally.



The next card of the past (more recently) is as I mentioned above, the card is ALONENESS, this is where you are alone at present, but will soon be joining in activities with others, this seems to be a repeated pattern of your reading Roz, you have been on your own, not by choice, but by circumstance â€“ with a little choice built in â€“ and now that situation is coming to the end.



The Card of the Present, about now is SHARING, this is paramount in your mind, sharing your life and dreams and goals with someone special.  I really feel that you have already met someone special, but are in the very beginnings of a relationship and are not sure yet whether to be confident or not.  Well I feel that this is all happening now for a reason, you are being given a gift of the dream that you had being fulfilled, it is just a case of choosing the right person to make sure that life if fun rather than just hard work as it has been.  I really feel that you will have no problem â€œchoosingâ€ the choice will be made for you, inadvertently.  You will KNOW WHEN YOU MEET HIM.  Then it will be planning the future, not commitment on day one, but a slow and gradual getting to know each other, which will be lovely and just as you wanted and you will be so happy.



The Card of the next three to six months is INTEGRATION, this shows the sign of the Ying/Yang â€“ the male and female energies joining together to make a whole â€“ again the whole of this reading indicates that someone is coming into your life now/soon and will be there for some time as a permanent fixture exactly as you dreamed.



The card indicates that this person would be around for some time and make you happy (although again for you Roz, happiness comes through trust, so again not on day one but as the relationship progresses). 



I  feel that as you build up trust the issues of the past are â€œlet goâ€ and you are a happy person, never quite believing your luck, like pinching yourself every now and then that you have met the person of your dreams and in such different circumstances.  I almost feel that part of you had given up, well donâ€™t this person is coming and very soon.



I also feel Roz that you are quite clairvoyant yourself, and you know all this is happening around you, but again you have lost trust in your own abilities to â€œseeâ€.  Well I feel that you are â€œseeingâ€ the right things for yourself, with the right person at the right time.  Please regain your trust, this is a valuable â€œtoolâ€ to use in your life, and really so far you have been right when left to your own abilities, but occasionally others have not been quite honest with you.



Roz I feel that I want to say I wish you well in the future, but KNOW that you will be absolutely fine, take things slowly, you can trust someone when they have proved themselves worthy, but not before, and if it seems like you are â€œtooâ€ slow, well never mind, that is your choice, in the past you have been badly hurt and â€œdonâ€™t want to go there againâ€, but by taking things slowly things will work as you want them and at the pace you can cope with and in the way that you can cope with.



Roz I feel that this is a good reading, as there are several confirmations of the same things, and I do hope that this information has answered your general reading.  I honestly feel that this information covers the primary questions, but feel free to ask any more if you have thought through more questions.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Roz - so was it all true?? is that how you are feeling etc ??

What did you think of the reading?

Jo xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Just wanted to say 'hi' Jo, how are you? I see you're past 12 weeks now - hasn't that flown by?

Hope you are well and enjoying it.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Jo

To me it seemed as though she was reading me as a single woman. I've been in a long term relationship for almost 23 years now.  I didn't like the though of having to "start" all over again, gawd knows my other half has put me off every having anther man!!  
So I emailed her back & said her reading had confused me. She'd also not picked up on my loss.

here's what I emailed her & what she replied:-

Am a bit confused to some of it though.. the aloneness etc (am in a long term relationship coming up to 23 years).  And the meeting of a new man, does that mean I am not with my soulmate now?


Just wondering if you picked up on my loss (with the letting go card) & you're right, I thought I would be somewhere in my life now that I'd dreamt about.. (happily settled with a few children)..

I have been told a few times that I am a healer but never clairvoyant (although I have heard people shout my name when I have been in my home & it hasn't been my family) And I have also "seen" things..

And yes Life is for living, definately.. We're not on this earth for too long, we should make the most of it whilst we're here, the good & the bad (although bad seems to be winning the good just recently)..

Can I just ask 2 questions, will I have anymore children & is my little one being looked after by my grandparents or those who will love him??


(I know I shouldn't really ask the questions, I should have just let her pick up on it)

her reply was:-

Sorry to have confused you.  My love I wonder if I am misinterpreting the information and the new man is a new baby, but there is some connection to the internet, would you be getting advice over the internet?   Dont know quite what I mean, but I feel that at present there is such a longing/wanting/and sense of lonliness, this will be fulfilled with the new "relationship".  Does that make any sense.  It feels like a breath of fresh air coming into your life, and if yo are in a long term relationship, I really do not see that being wrong.  It is undoubtedly my misinterpretation.

So Yes, I think you will have one more child into next year.

I feel that you baby is with your maternal grandparents?  But the paternal are there too?  Does that make sense?  I feel that the little one was very sensitive, am thinking a girl, but could be a sensitive boy like you.

I do think you are more capable spiritually than you think, I am sure you "know" where your little one is in that you have been shown, that will be good for you, because it is easier to believe things if you can see them for yourself.

I hope that this has made things a little clearer, and apologise again for the confusion



Roz
x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

All,

I've recently had a reading with Lesley and I have to say, that although a lot of what she said, was acccurate, the sceptic in me, says she could easily have got all that info from my Bio on here, (I'm think she now knows about this site and the ebay connection!!).  Some things she said were totally inaccurate, so who knows!  

The biggest thing for me however, was that she said I would be pregnant by Dec 06/Jan 07, would have a series of appts, and that the pregnancy will go full-term, the baby (a boy), would be very active in pregnancy and I'd feel him move from about 17 weeks onwards, and that when he was 18 months old, she could see him and my DH kicking a football around. He'd be in little shorts and soft football type boots - DH can't stand footy, although often says, he can see himself kicking a football around with his child, as most fathers do!  However, he lives, eats and breathes cars, yet there was no mention of them!  She said I'd hoped to have had 3 children, but can see me only with 1 - well that's fine by me!

Sooooo, we now watch and wait...am not getting my hopes up in anyway, just curious to see if the preduction is true - can't do anything to odds the outcome so we watch and wait!!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Roz - sounds like your reading was a bit 'odd' cos it did indicate that you were single, when clearly you are not  

I hope she is right though, guess only time will tell.

Tamzin - yours was a bit weird too, but lets hope you are pg by Jan 07    would you be having apts soon then??

I do wonder if the connection is the same over the net and phone as it is in person??  
Do you really think she knows this site now then what makes you say that?  

Rosie P - how are you? not 'chatted' for a bit. I am doing ok ta, had my scan and tests done and they said im 4 days further on so 12th may is my EDD now. Makes me 14 weeks on Sat    It is going quite quick.  I feel a bit more like my old self today, no nausea or tiredness so thats good  

Jo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Well Ladies

Lesley's prediction on getting a BFP on my first attempt is correct so far. Today was test day!! Now I just have to see if this is the son she predicted!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70306.15

L xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow - fab news

Lets hope she's right with her prediction on me having twins!!...with just 'SOME HELP' whatever that means!  

Enjoy the next 8 months!!

And here's to lots of accurate readings for all you other lovely ladies!

S (aka B3ndy from page one of this ever expanding thread! )
xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

OMG!!!!     JJ1

Congratulations and that is amazing!! I can't believe it, its gonna be a boy i reckon then too!! Have you told Lesley your news??

WOW!!!!!!!!  take care,  Jo xx
PS. See u on the pg boards


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

JJI, what fantastic news, thank your for updating us  

Congratulations!!!  Make sure you let us know if you have a boy  

Fingers crossed she is right with the rest of us.  I only have around 4 months to fine out!!!!

Love Tracy xx


----------



## Dawniem42 (Apr 9, 2006)

JJ1 - congratulations on you BFP  

I had my reading with Lesley this morning & if her prediction is right i will be holding my baby girl this time next year   She saw the number eleven which could mean in 11 months or November?  We are planning on TTC with ICSI early next year - as soon as i get my hospital results - which will be Feb/march all being well.  If we are lucky enough to get pregnant EDD will be November-ish.  

Lets hope she's right  

Dawn xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

for you Dawn 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I just wanted to post an update on here in respect of the reading I had from Ceri 22. She said girl November, girl June & boy Feb (she says the months can mean conception, testing or birth). I had a little girl in October 2007 (so 1 month out), we conceived our 2nd DD last June and we will have to wait and see about a boy - DH says he doesn't want any more. 

Thought this might be interesting to read as some ladies' readings have proved accurate.

Good luck.

Rosie. xxx


----------

